# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Hello Need Your Advice

## Rohin

I read advice in forum so I thought to have light on my matter tho it not for free I know but will you please suggest wht we can do in my case ..I am indian citizen married to Hungarian national our marriage was registered also in Hungary so we are legally husband and wife according to the Hungarian laws.
We applied for the visa after consulting the Hungarian representative name Havasi Szoták Csillával in Indian mission . consulates adviser she advised us to bring the following documents which were needed to file visa and she also suggested we need to file C type visa not family reunion visa ..
The documents we presented in front of them were :-
1)Marriage Certificate Both Indian and Hungarian ( appostile ) (with affidavit )
2) Her Bank Statement
3) Salary Certificate
4) Employment Certi
5) Tax Papers
6) Ownership Paper of Her House In Hungary
7) Invitation Letter from Notary
Cool my wife Passport Copy with previous 3 Indian Visa

and what a blunder they sent me letter in Hungarian ..is that how it works you send letter not in local language but in your own language however
The visa request was denied and we did not have any clear answer what information did we miss. I received a letter after constant request done by my wife and myself. after 20 days I received it.Though my wife talked to the consulate personally, he said we have to check the related law and the visa requirements and file again, and he can’t tell anything more..Who else can tell if they dont ??? We don’t know what is in the law for the third nation country if those are not the necessary documents

we downloaded the copy and went with the law but we found nothing which was missed ..still ..O.O?


Any suggestion what we can do

Thank you very much for your help in advance.

----------


## LeBrok

Contact Hungarian emigration lawyer, he will fill your papers correctly or advise you on it. Money well spent.
Good Luck.

----------


## Gwyllgi

And which EU country do you intend coming to?

----------

